# how long till adult angelfish?



## ohGODerin

Hey everyone... I was just wondering how long it takes for angelfish to reach adult size? Mine are all little less than three inches and I bought them about a month ago. The rest of the fish in my tank are already about as big as they're gonna get, so I guess I'm just curious. Gracias.


----------



## ohGODerin

....anyone?


----------



## sonofbreeder

it actully depends on ur tank temp from what i can tell by my dads tank the higher the temp the faster they grow but the lesser life span i hear but just don't put ur tank over 86 degrees


----------



## Cichlid Man

That's not necesserily true, they develop faster but don't grow to their full potential size at high temperatures. The growth rate and final size all depends on the size of the tank, how many water changes you do, what the average nitrate reading is as excess nitrates have been proven to stunt growth, the amount of protein in a fishes diet, and the stress levels in a fish, e.g. bullying, not enough hiding places etc.. If you want your fish to grow to it's full potential size then the above must be taken into account.


----------



## thegotoguy

<------ yea i have a 37 gallon eclipse with 8 angels and 6 danois and i have had them for 6 months and they are about 2 inches and im growing them up to breed but usually it takes them about 8 months to breed/grow up i keep my tank at 82 degrees i feed them 2-3 times a day but small amount. if you feed angel a ton of food at one time they wont stop eating so theyll just get fat and unhealthy... you should also do 3 gallon water changes every other week.........

GOOD LUCK :fish:


----------



## Guest

goto....this post is 4 years OLD!


----------



## lohachata

goto..if you have angels that are over 6 months old and only 2 inches; you are doing something wrong..i have angels that are 3 inches tall from tip of dorsal to tip of anal fins....8 weeks of age.....you should be doing 40% water changes twice a week...

and zakk is right..this post is 4 years old...


----------



## thegotoguy

i was just talking about body... from tip to tail 4 inches height about 5 inches.i already have a pair i think(half chocolates)and im a 14 year old kid im doing this for fun i cant do 40% water changes twice a week...give me a break...but i have raised them up from being 1 in. by 1 in. so give me grats....oh and i do about 6 gal water changes every week. and loc. if you have any tips give me every one you have please ty....


----------



## lohachata

i am a sick 63 year old man.. no rotator cuffs.. bad back.. steel plates in my neck.. diabetic.. bad heart.... i do 30-40% water changes every week on 25 tanks ranging from 10-125 gallons.. i'm the one that needs a break... lol.... 
the only way to be 100% sure when trying to sex angelfish is the watch them spawn.. the one laying the eggs is the female and the one fertilizing the eggs is the male... unless 2 females are spawning together..
hmmmmmm...tips eh....... ok... read books... then read some more books..
being a 14 year old kid; i am not sure you are ready to start breeding angels..
a good pair of angels will lay about 300-500 eggs.... EVERY WEEK... 
you will need lots of tanks and lots of room.. the fry will need a 30-40% water change every other day for proper growth.. you will also need deep tanks for them to develop good finnage.... at least 75 gallons..

right now i have only 5 kinds of angelfish....
DD black veils
DD black standard
1/2 black
silver zebra pearlscale
silver zebra....am thinking about a few others..

the best of luck to you..


----------



## thegotoguy

if you ever want to get rid of any of your angel just call me up i live in largo fl...lol....but i dont have a car(obviously)and i want to try to do it the natural method. i have a 37 gallon high eclipse tank and what do you feed your fish?


----------



## lohachata

sorry i didn't answer sooner..i forgot all about this thread..
i feed all of my fish a varied diet.. for a staple i use Plecocaine.. other foods i use are spirulina flake, a special prime flake, frozen bloodworms, and frozen mysis shrimp...
sometime between now and the time your angels start pairing off; i would suggest you start collecting tanks and equipment..a 20 high for each pair..50 gallon breeders.. 75or 90 gallon tanks... heaters...a much bigger airpump... and lots of big sponge filters..

the types of angels that i have right now are DD black.. half black... silver zebra and silver pearlscale zebra... i might get 1 or 2 more types; but i am not sure..

one day they will find me dead on the fishroom floor with a net in my hand..but, until then i think i will hang on to my breeders..


----------



## thegotoguy

well good luck with all of that but i dont know where you live but if you ever need help with anything just call me up


----------

